# Frog Identification ???



## Badgirl101 (Jun 28, 2010)

I found this frog yesterday trying to get in my pool. The frog has been laying eggs in my pool for the past few days. I need help, the pool is clorinated and the eggs hatched and swimming in my pool. What type is it, and is it harmfull???


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a common tree frog to me.  I don't think we have any harmful frogs around here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Post this over in the Photography Forum. Couple of those fellers are sharp, and will be glad to ID it for you.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks you guys...


----------



## packrat (Jun 28, 2010)

*frog*

Tree frog, probably has a yellow or orange belly. They will stick to your sister and friends like glue.


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 28, 2010)

Poison oak bark frog..........the eggs are so toxic they will contaminate a 500000 gallon pool in minutes.........do not get in or get the water on you...


----------



## deedly (Jun 29, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> Poison oak bark frog..........the eggs are so toxic they will contaminate a 500000 gallon pool in minutes.........do not get in or get the water on you...


----------



## K9SAR (Jun 29, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Looks like a common tree frog to me.  I don't think we have any harmful frogs around here.



Even my Poison Dart Frogs aren't poisonous since they've been raised in captivity.


----------



## germag (Jun 29, 2010)

Cope's Gray Treefrog (_Hyla chrysoscelis_).

Completely harmless.


----------



## Canebrake (Jun 29, 2010)

yea...thats a Gray and they've been singing allllll month long!  Should have some bright orange markings on the underside of its hind legs.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, it can't be too bad cuz my Springer ate one that looked just like that (was in my buddy's pool) and she is fine.


----------



## Canebrake (Jun 29, 2010)

germag said:


> Cope's Gray Treefrog (_Hyla chrysoscelis_).
> 
> Completely harmless.



How can you differentiate betweeen Copes and Common Gray in the field???

  I thought the only difference was tone of their trill or genetics???  Just wondering.


----------



## germag (Jun 29, 2010)

Range. Because it was found in Georgia....it's either a Cope's or (less commonly) a hybrid between _H. chrysoscelis_ (Cope's) and _H. avivoca_ (the Bird Voiced Treefrog). The common gray treefrog (_H. versicolor_) has not been documented in Georgia.

You're right, though....where both occur, the only way to differentiate in the field would be by their vocalization. And there is a difference in the numbers of chromosomes, but unless you can do genetic testing in the field that's no help.


----------



## Canebrake (Jun 29, 2010)

germag said:


> Range. Because it was found in Georgia....it's either a Cope's or (less commonly) a hybrid between _H. chrysoscelis_ (Cope's) and _H. avivoca_ (the Bird Voiced Treefrog). The common gray treefrog (_H. versicolor_) has not been documented in Georgia.
> 
> You're right, though....where both occur, the only way to differentiate in the field would be by their vocalization. And there is a difference in the numbers of chromosomes, but unless you can do genetic testing in the field that's no help.



hmmm???  Never heard that.  Where can one find the herp records for GA.?  I knew they were known from Florida correct???

I've been hearing H. avivoca along the Alcovy for the last week or two.  First time I've listened for them.  Nice call.


----------



## germag (Jun 29, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> hmmm???  Never heard that.  Where can one find the herp records for GA.?  I knew they were known from Florida correct???



No, to my recollection, the range of the common gray is more north....Tennessee, a couple of locations in extreme northern North Carolina, and then north and westward. Cope's is found in the extreme southeastern U.S., including Florida. Both are found over the entire state of Arkansas.

Here's a link useful for Georgia and S.C. herps:

http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/#Amphibians


----------

